# August Testing Thread: Best of luck to all TTC and testing in August!



## travelgurl

Good luck ladies! We're all going to be baby-making ninjas :ninja: in August. July was a great month for :bfp:, so hopefully even more will be seen this month. Send me your testing dates and I'll add them below.

*August 1
August 2
August 3
Hopeful1479
August 4
August 5
August 6
August 7
Penelopejones
August 8
Maybebaby85
Travelgurl
August 9
August 10
Eleonora 
August 11
Smithco
August 12
August 13
Pothole
August 14
August 15
Jean40
Dimmu
August 16
Sugargully
August 17
Hopethisyear
August 18
August 19
Cornfieldland 
August 20 
InVivoVeritas
August 21
Deedee2015
August 22
MariaIsabella
August 23
August 24
Berri
JMUBumbleBee
August 25
August 26
August 27
TLK
August 28
Elliecain
August 29
August 30
August 31
MeganS0326
AugustBride6*​


----------



## Pothole

I will be testing on 8.13! Thanks for starting the thread!


----------



## TTC74

Stalking!


----------



## travelgurl

You got it Pothole!

Stalk away TTC74! Hopefully you witness alot of good news this month.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Put me for the 19th....uggg so far away!


----------



## MeganS0326

Reporting for August! Not sure about my chances this month. My dad passed away on Monday so with the stress of that and then DH is going to be out of town on the day's close to when I should O. But who knows, maybe I'll get crazy lucky. Please put me down for testing on 8/28. That might change but for now let's go with that. I hope this thread is as lucky as July was and we get tons of BFP's!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Megan - I'm so sorry about your dad's passing :hugs:

Can you please put me down for August 17th? I'm doing my first FET on August 10th, but will probably end up testing early.

:dust: to everyone :dust:


----------



## travelgurl

Will do on all accounts Cornfieldland, Megan, and Hopethisyear.

I'm so sorry Megan for your loss.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Megan...that's awful.


----------



## Pothole

So sorry Megan. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## maybebaby85

Hi ladies!!

Can you put me down for 8th August please?

Hoping this is my month! I'm 5-6 days DPO today! This whole TWW thing is turning me into a symptom spotting crazy lady!


----------



## Eleonora

Checking in. I'm testing Aug 10. 

Megan- that's devastating. So sad to hear. Try to go easy on yourself.


----------



## Lastchances

I'm so sorry about your Dad, Megan.

I suppose I should check in here too. I may be already out for this month, but I can't be sure. The problem is I no longer have any idea of the timing of anything. Because of my last 2 odd, very late periods, the apps had my FW changed to while my boyfriend will be away, but based on some signs and symptoms of the past few days, I'm not so sure that's true, so it's possible. I'll have to be TBD for now, I guess, since I can't count on the 26-27 day (or at least close to that) cycles anymore.


----------



## travelgurl

Will add you Maybebaby and Eleonora. Good luck!

Not a problem Lastchances, just let us know if/when you want a date added and I'll get it up there. Sorry your last two cycles have been on the confusing side. Hope things regulate soon and your symptoms prove fruitful!


----------



## elliecain

Oh Megan, I'm really sorry. Sending love to you and your family xxx

I'll be testing on 28th August, Please could you add me? :af:


----------



## travelgurl

Done elliecain! Good luck!
I just noticed that you have a furbaby... a springer spaniel. My partner and I just got a springer a week and a half ago. :)
She's been a welcome distraction from all the TTC stress.


----------



## elliecain

Springers are absolutely the best!
https://i60.tinypic.com/5xwue.jpg

I love my little girl, she's amazing! :dog: xx


----------



## travelgurl

So far I'd have to agree with you there.
 



Attached Files:







Neva2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MeganS0326

Thank you all for the condolences. You ladies are so great and supportive. I was not close at all to my dad and he had been sick for awhile so it was kind of expected. But I've been pretty stressed the past few days which does not help with the whole TTC thing.

On a lighter note, I love springer spaniels also. We had one as a family pet when I was younger and she was the best. Both of yours are gorgeous!!!! I love fur babies!!


----------



## smithco

I'm sorry too Megan. 

I'll be testing August 11. Not feeling super hopeful right now. I couldn't figure out when i ovulated this month and have had a lot of stress. Bad combo.


----------



## travelgurl

Got you added Smithco. Best of luck to you!


----------



## TLK

Please put me down for August 27!


----------



## AugustBride6

Smith....Aug. 11 is my birthday, I hope its lucky for you!:happydance:

I will join the party! Mark me down for August 31. I had some spotting today so :witch: should be here in no time.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hi I know I am late.... My test date was 8/3 yesterday and I got my :BFP: !!! This was a complete surprise!! July was our first month of trying for #2 I will be 37 and I did not want to wait any longer... I wish baby dust to all of you this month, its a lucky one!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations, Hopeful!


----------



## travelgurl

Sorry for the delay! Will have you added TLK and Augustbride.
A huge congrats to you Hopeful! Our first :bfp:! Let's hope this sets a trend :thumbup:


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats Hopeful!!! Starting August off right!!!


----------



## TTC74

Way to kick off the month hopeful! Congrats!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aww...hopeful u lucky thang u! Congrats!


----------



## Fezzle

Hopeful- congrats!

Megan- sorry about your loss. I hope the stress doesn't affect your O too much. :hugs:

Just popping in to drop off baby dust and cheer everyone on! I hope August is a lucky month!

:dust:


----------



## elliecain

Thanks Fezzle! Congratulations Hopeful, let's hope that is the first of many this month. xx


----------



## Berri

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I'm 35 with PCOS and NTNP #3. Will be testing the 24th :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi Berri! Wow 3 and 1 yr old u must have ur hands full! That's awesome : ) hopefully u add another one to the mix soon!


----------



## travelgurl

Welcome and good luck Berri. You've been added!


----------



## Pothole

One week down, one to go! I've been very happy and insanely busy this past week, so it's flown by. How are you all doing?


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm glad pothole ur doing well! Anything to make the tww fly by helps : ) I'm just starting my TTW here...we are on vaca next week so that will help make time go by : )


----------



## travelgurl

I've got myself down for testing on Saturday, but I'm at 9DPO and am anxious to test so I may test early tomorrow morning. Do you ladies test the day AF is due, or do you test early?


----------



## MeganS0326

Early tester here. I try so hard to wait but it never happens. :test: :test:


----------



## Fezzle

I've always been a late tester, but since my CP, I've been testing earlier- but for me early is 12-13dpo! With this past cycle, I was going to wait until 14dpo with FMU since I was out of town with no tests before then, but I knew I wouldn't be able to sleep that night thinking about it, so tested in the evening of 13dpo and that was when I got my 1-2 weeks pregnant result (I only had a digi in the house!).


----------



## dimmu

May I join in? 
I'll be 38 later this month, currently 2nd month of ttc#2. Have a daughter who'll be 5 in September.

Not charting/temping etc yet, but think I ovulated last week. Not quite sure as I think I had a chemical last month.

Trying not to test until AF is late, hopefully I can wait that long. With my daughter (who was unplanned) I only tested positive 2.5 weeks post conception, so around 18DPO.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Travelgurl when ur TTC it's so hard to wait to test! I got a faint BFP at 10dpo...and since then it's been hard to hold off. So I try to get the dollar store tests that are 3$ instead of spending $$ on frer. Actually I got the BFP on a $store test at 10dpo : )


----------



## Pothole

Not sure if I will test early or not. Right now I feel content to wait. But if my progesterone check on Friday comes back in the high range, it may be much more tempting! Last time I was SO sure that I wouldn't, then I blew through 4 tests in a day on day 20. ;)


----------



## Jean40

Since we are trying on our own this month while waiting to hear back from the RE, my testing date is Aug 15.


----------



## smithco

Congrats hopeful!!great news. 

I test the day af is due. I can't be bothered with early testing. It makes me feel crazy. Haha


----------



## dimmu

I will probably test August 15, hopefully can wait that long.


----------



## travelgurl

Jean40 and Dimmu: you've both been added. Welcome to you both and good luck on the 15th!

I bought a cheap [email protected] pack of OPK and HCG tests off Amazon, which I believe is the same (albeit rebranded) as Wondfo. So I'm not too worried about wasting expensive tests.
I did test this morning and it was negative. Not even a faint line. I know it's super early yet, and I will wait and test again on the weekend, but the last (and only) time I was pregnant (MMC at 10 weeks), I already had symptoms by 10DPO. However, I thought they were PMS symptoms since I was spotting for 5 days. I didn't test until the night of 16DPO when I got my positive with a FRER test. Just based on this history, I feel like I may be out for the month, but we'll see. 
I also had blood work done yesterday to check my progesterone levels. My doctor went a little tick-the-box happy and we're also checking every single hormone that I think a woman has! Hopefully that will help us on our quest too. :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Travelgurl...can u send ur dr to ontario pls! I can't get anywhere with drs here. Hope ur symptoms prove u wrong ; )


----------



## smithco

I'm out. Af showed up three days early with literally , the worst cramps I have ever had.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Smith :hugs:


----------



## travelgurl

Me too, I'm out.


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: smith and travelgurl.


----------



## MariaIsabella

Hello! Can I join this group? :) Planning to test around the 22nd-23rd. 

Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## Eleonora

I tested Friday (11dpo) with a a FRER that expired in 2012. (left over from my first child). I got a very faint positive but I was worried about old tests not being reliable. I tested again on Saturday (12dpo) with a Clearblue digital and got a :bfp:. 
I am 41 and this was our first cycle TTC so obviously we are really happy! It is a long road though so I am not counting any chickens just yet. I am pretty sure that expired tests are just less sensitive than fresh ones and probably give false negatives, not false positives, but it was worth it to have the confirmation before we told anyone.) 
As for symptom spotting - - For me the insistent mild cramps days before AF was due were pretty convincing and there was one particular afternoon where I had weird let down feelings like breastfeeding. I think you could say I knew I was pregnant before testing and if my tests had been negative I would have just kept on testing! 

Baby dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## travelgurl

Congrats Eleonora!
Will add you MariaIsabella for the 22nd.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Eleonora!

I'm off to my embryo transfer today. FXd, I get a BFP later this week.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Eleonora!


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, Eleonora!!!

Hopethisyear, good luck with the transfer today. I hope all goes smoothly and your BFP is right around the corner.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Eleonara u lucky girl! Congrats!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopethisyear Fx'd for u!


----------



## JMUBumbleBee

First IUI was yesterday, so I'll be testing August 24th. Good luck to all!


----------



## Eleonora

Hopethisyear said:


> I'm off to my embryo transfer today.

I love the way you say that! :thumbup:


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Eleonora!

How exciting Hope! :happydance:


----------



## Berri

Congrats Eleonora. H&H 9 months!

I'm on cd19 (31-36 day cycle) but have had gastro the last few days so have a feeling we missed O (I don't temp or use OPKs... too unreliable for me but it's usally around cd18). Assuming DH hasn't got the bug we'll DTD the next few days anyway on the off chance that being sick actually delayed O. Fingers crossed :D


----------



## deedee2015

Hi all :hi: and :dust: I'm on 2DPO, please put me down for testing on 8/21 and I'm going to try hard not go test before that. We have been TTC for about 8 months now and hoping this is our month so was can make a taurus baby! I'm on round 3 of clomid, and ovulate on my own, unexplained infertility. I keep a journal if anyone wants to peak!


----------



## travelgurl

You've both been added JMU and deedee.


----------



## sugargully

Hi, Can I be added for 8/16 please? 

I had a polyp removed (hysteroscopy) from my uterus 3 weeks ago and I'm waiting for AF to start up again now. We had some well timed BD after the procedure recovery so there is a slight chance for our bfp this month.


----------



## travelgurl

Not a problem Sugargully. Good luck!


----------



## MeganS0326

So FF gave me crosshairs!?!?!?????? Any charting experts want to look and tell me what you think? I doubt that it's right but if my temps over the next few days don't change it then I guess I'll be testing a lot earlier than I thought. I hope it is right cause we actually got some BD'ing in. If I don't O until next week as planned DH will be out of town so I won't have a shot this month. FX


----------



## penelopejones

I know I haven't been on this thread so feel free to say no, but can I add my bfp? I tested on August 7. I figure it is good for those of us who are over 35 to see positive results, right?


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, Penelope! That's fantastic news!!


----------



## travelgurl

Congrats Penelope! That makes 3 BFP already this month. Many more to come I'm sure.
Megan, chart looks promising! Can't wait to hear the result :)


----------



## dimmu

Congrats to everyone with BFPs, that's brilliant!:) Hope there is many more to come!

I'm still in the limboland, got a BFN today but no AF yet. Guess it's not looking good.:(
I hope she shows up soon so that I can move on. Planning to start temping next cycle.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congrats to all the BFPs! It gives me hope to see so many.

Can I be added for 20th please? :witch: is due 19th, and I'm pretending to myself that I'll hold off until I'm late this month.


----------



## Pothole

I'm out. Witch caught me.


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: pothole.


----------



## dimmu

I'm out as well. :(

Time to have a glass of wine. Cheers to September!:)


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Penelope!! How exciting!

I got my solid smiley face today. Fingers crossed for an IUI in the morning!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: dimmu 

August, good luck with the IUI. Hoping this is your month!!!! FX


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, dimmu and pothole. Good luck with the IUI, August!


----------



## sugargully

The witch arrived so I'm out too. On to the next.


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: sugargully


----------



## AugustBride6

No IUI, ovulating on the tubeless side. Grrrr!


----------



## travelgurl

You've been added InVivo!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: August. That sucks! I was so hopeful for you this month.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Bfn for me at 7dp5dt (12dpo)


----------



## Sis4Us

BIG :hugs: Hope !!!! Hope u get a surprise in the Am!!!


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, August. :hugs:

And sorry to those who :af: got. 

Hope - it could still happen . . .


----------



## Cornfieldland

Got a BFP of a frer lady's...hope this one sticks around. Off to the drs for a rec for HCG and progesterone.


----------



## MeganS0326

Yay, cornfieland!!! Congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Beta came back negative for me so BFN


----------



## travelgurl

Congrats Cornfieldland!


----------



## Berri

Sorry hopethisyear. 

Congrats cornfieldland. 

3 days before AF is due here. Bought tests, trying to hold off


----------



## MeganS0326

I need to change my test date. FF changed my O date which I knew was going to happen. If I do test it won't be until 8/31 at the earliest. DH was out of town for almost my entire fertile window so I have only the slimmest of chances this month, pretty much an impossibility.


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, corn! I'm originally from Ontario as well and my dad was a farmer. I love your username. 

Sorry, Hope. :(


----------



## Berri

I'm out! AF arrived yesterday. On to September!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Berri : (


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: Berri


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Berri. :hugs:


----------



## Jean40

Just got back from vacation, BFN and :witch: showed.


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: Jean40. FX for better luck in September. I hope you had a nice vacation.


----------



## dimmu

Sorry to hear about all those BFNs. :(

Well it's almost September, I'm sure some of us are bound to get lucky then!:)


----------



## MeganS0326

CD1 here. Speaking of September has anyone started a thread yet?


----------



## dimmu

MeganS0326 said:


> CD1 here. Speaking of September has anyone started a thread yet?

I'm cd12 today so testing mid September if I can convince my OH to BD with me this week!:)
 
There's a thread in ttc but would be nice to have one here as well exclusive for us older young ladies.:)


----------



## MeganS0326

Ok, I went ahead and made a September thread. Come on by if you want to join!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ive-thoughts-september-bfps.html#post36064457


Megan


----------



## elliecain

I got my first ever :bfp: today! Have had blood taken and will get my confirmation later today!


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, elliecain!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, elliecain!


----------



## Berri

Congrats elliecain. H&h 9 months &#128525;


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Ellie! Would any of you be interested in a thread for April 2016 babies? I know there's a general thread on B&B but it gets too busy to follow...


----------



## travelgurl

Congrats Elliecain!


----------



## mommy2twokj

Put me down for the 22 :( tooo far


----------



## lusterleaf

I am either 6 or 7dpo, I had peak OPK Friday 8/7 in the evening. My femometer app puts my O day the next day, Sat 8/8 but my charting app, fertility friend puts my O day on Sun 8/9. I guess my official test date will be next week, 8/22, although I probably will be testing before then!


----------



## Bevziibubble

lusterleaf said:


> I am either 6 or 7dpo, I had peak OPK Friday 8/7 in the evening. My femometer app puts my O day the next day, Sat 8/8 but my charting app, fertility friend puts my O day on Sun 8/9. I guess my official test date will be next week, 8/22, although I probably will be testing before then!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kimmi82

Hi everyone, was just having a nosey in this forum and noticed this thread.

I'm normally in the TTC group but am 37 and been trying for over a year so would like to be around fellow 'older' young girls!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Stargirl1993

Kimmi82 said:


> Hi everyone, was just having a nosey in this forum and noticed this thread.
> 
> I'm normally in the TTC group but am 37 and been trying for over a year so would like to be around fellow 'older' young girls!!

Good luck !! xx


----------



## Deethehippy

This thread is from 2015. There is a 2020 August one too


----------



## Stargirl1993

Deethehippy said:


> This thread is from 2015. There is a 2020 August one too :)

:shy: :laugh2: it was first post on the forum and I didn’t even look haha :rofl: Thankyou!


----------

